# Celeste and Red?



## lvillefan (May 23, 2012)

Bought my first road bike about a month ago and got about 200miles on her so far. Loving it and a great substitute for when I can't get out on the mountain bike. 

Went with the Bianchi Infinito 105. Wanted the Ultegra in Celeste but was just out of my price range. 
It has a nice Celeste pin stripe on the top tube tho. 
Would it look odd to throw some Celeste tape and hoods on it?


----------



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

I had this question as well, but the opposite! I think that Celeste is such a unique Bianchi staple I can't say it'd look bad. Do some 'photoshopping' on that nicely lit picture there, see what ya think!

When I picked up my All-Celeste Impulso, the LBS tech was REALLY trying to get me to go for red pedals, but I ended up with Black/White. Wasn't quite ready to make that jump. 

EDIT: Oh, and congrats on the Infinito!


----------



## lvillefan (May 23, 2012)

Thanks man, loving it. 

Dont have a photoshop program...
Was hoping someone has already done it and wanted to show me a picture lol


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

Here you go. As a guy with a Celeste Infinito with quite a few red accents, I think adding more Celeste to your bike would look great, especially since the hints are already there on the frame. I took the liberty of putting Celeste tires on there as well, though. Like the Dude's rug, they would really tie it all together.
View attachment 281128


----------



## lvillefan (May 23, 2012)

Cant see the pic, please try again. Thanks





Tantivious Todd said:


> Here you go. As a guy with a Celeste Infinito with quite a few red accents, I think adding more Celeste to your bike would look great, especially since the hints are already there on the frame. I took the liberty of putting Celeste tires on there as well, though. Like the Dude's rug, they would really tie it all together.
> View attachment 281128


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

Clicking on the attachment link didn't work? Okay, let's try it this again ...


----------



## lvillefan (May 23, 2012)

That looks nice. Gonna have to throw a saddle on there tho to even it out. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

Selle SMP makes a several of their saddles in Celeste, and Fi'zi:k just came out with a team edition Arione.


----------

